# just got a little jetter setup



## Jrockstangs (Mar 19, 2013)

Just purchased a little jetter setup. It has a 9hp motor and 3.5gpm at 3500 psi. It has 200' of hose and a few different jetter nozzles...will it do the average job or did i just blow cash on a high cost car washer...lol


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

sounds like a decent machine for residential lines up to 4". how much did you spend?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

For doing dirt, grease and soft stoppages the machine is there! For doing roots the GPM are just a tad low, and even though you really are supposed to have 4 GPM get a root ranger nozzle (and maybe get a smaller jet for it) and you may do all right on roots.


----------



## Jrockstangs (Mar 19, 2013)

i picked up extremely cheap, and mainly got it to go thru the line after i open it up with my main line machine... makes for a purty looking sewer afterwards...that is of course if the customer wants it done...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know, but I'll chime in, lol. Small lines, grease sludge, yeah should be great. Try a small nozzle on a root ranger and tell us how it goes, smile. Good luck


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It'll be tough....it's undersized for 4" and underpowered for the pump specs.


----------

